# The ABCs of Halloween



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Help me think of all things halloween to fit into the abcs of halloween!
:jol:
A- Autumn, Attics,...?
B- Bats, Broomstics, Boo, Blackcats...?

Some I cant doo like i and y and d.....bah maybe i need to wake up a little more i dunno, but its not easy!
I need more! this is addictive!*


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I: Idiots that vandalize or steal your halloween props and displays
D: Demons that hide in the shadows and your fears
Y: Yells for help as people get lost in the labyrinth


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I: Ichabod Crane, Ivy, Icky
D: Devils Night, Devils, Darkness
Y: Yellow eyes, Yelp, Yard Haunters....

That was easy!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You should put this in the games link.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*END
MOVED
*


----------

